# Installation Emacs 21.1



## Einbert (7 Novembre 2001)

Est-ce que qqun a réussi à installer Emacs 21.1 ??
Si oui, merci de préciser comment...
Bien sûr si j'ai réussi, ben je vous tiens au courrant...
En outre (donc je précise que se qui suit n'a rien à voir avec ma question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
Pour ceux que ça intéresse,allez jeter un oeil à http://www.osxgnu.org/. Vous pourrez y trouver pico 4.0 (nous n'avons que la 2.4 ou 2.3 installer sur X), le shell bash (2.31), ainsi que d'autres choses portées du monde gnu sur OS X...Ce qu'il y a d'intéressant, c'est que se sont des .pkg que l'on d/l, donc un simple double-click et quelques petits clic par-ci par-là et c'est déjà installé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Pas besoin d'entrer dans la danse des ./configure, make, make install et autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------

